# Twin Center Gauge Project



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i did a search and came across few threads on this topic, however, it seems that all the alterantives seem a bit expensive as the gauges with pod cost from 400-800$.

i am thinking of buying the gauges(battery and oil pressure) and plastic pod seperately and wire it in. as it will be a lot cheaper.for example, i found a twin center gauge pod for 50$ on ebay, and was wondering if anyone knows what the quality of this pod is? link below;
2004 2005 2006 Pontiac GTO Dash Twin Gauge Holder | eBay

has anyone gone this route, any recomendation are welcome. and where to splice the wires instead of buying a harness??


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Don't know about that. When I purchased my goat the previous owner had them put in, but I think it would be pretty cool to create your own mold for something like that. And put the gauges in that. Then you could say you literally created the entire thing. I was thinking about doing that since my gauges now don't work. I was gonna take up the project and see if I could do it.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah i am not sure how to make one, and 50 bucks off of ebay isnt that bad. saves time. but before i go the cheap route, i have seen the aeroforce interceptor complete gauge kit for 380, and think it looks cool with so many features that are available through digital gauges. anythoughts anyone,anyone here have these? how do you like them and are they accurate?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen pics of the eBay ones that didn't line up very good.

Here is a project a buddy of mine is working on for the GTO. I'm hoping to go over this weekend and help out. I'll be sure to post any info I see that seems like it could help others.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Would not touch that nasty thing.......sticky tape is not a good thing. Do a search or add part wanted post on LS1GTO.com. I picked up a Banshee pod for 100, best pod in my opinion. Gauges a re fairly cheap, but if you spend the bucks Aeroforce Interceptors will not disappoint, just plug them in.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

keep me posted on the project, i am interested how it turns out.

well, the interceptor looks appealing to me i just wonder what the quality and durability of those are? will they last. but having gear rpms shift light volts water temp oil and so many different things. you can even clear the engine codes....i wouldnt mind plugging it in obdII and getting the cable under dash...no splicing, i like that, and accuracy shouldnt be questionable i would assume due to readings coming from the obdII.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

firebird said:


> and accuracy shouldnt be questionable i would assume due to readings coming from the obdII.


OBD II gets the data either directly from the lines you are splicing, or the lines you are splicing are passed to OBD II. The direct routing method can't be beat.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

that's what i was thinking, i guess i'll be saving money for these gauges now. i wish they were more specific to what functions are available on the gto with this plug and play kit, anyone know??


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You could save a few bucks by buying a Dash Hawk instead. Does the same things as an Interceptor and can be mounted anywhere. No need for any pod. I have one for sale if interested.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> You could save a few bucks by buying a Dash Hawk instead. Does the same things as an Interceptor and can be mounted anywhere. No need for any pod. I have one for sale if interested.


i'll be honest with you, i am looking for the dash pod look in particular, but do you hsve pic of yours and or a link? how much?


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

Go to marylandspeed.com. You can find specific info, as far as how long they last, I've had mine for several years. Take your time, do the best, leave the rest!


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

Place a bid on this.. JHP on ebay are not to commen.. This together with the SCSS gauge pods are the best for sure

gto 05-06 jhp gauges and gauge pod | eBay


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

mdbomgoat said:


> Go to marylandspeed.com. You can find specific info, as far as how long they last, I've had mine for several years. Take your time, do the best, leave the rest!


i saw it, and i see pyfc has the same thing same price. will see if anyone gives any discount on those. i really like it. but they state not all features are available, i wonder which ones are.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

Richtenb said:


> Place a bid on this.. JHP on ebay are not to commen.. This together with the SCSS gauge pods are the best for sure
> 
> gto 05-06 jhp gauges and gauge pod | eBay


yeah i kept my eye on it too untill it went up in price, i think over 200 for a used is way too much especially if those are 6 yrs old, and 800 for new is way too much

i heard that scss come not as acurate all the time. needles may bounce back and forth so i dont want to take that chance. 

while the interceptor offers so much and i think that obd plug would make it accurate.


----------

